# CompuServe wird eingestellt



## Captain Picard (3 Juli 2008)

CompuServe wird eingestellt - heise online


> Der Provider CompuServe hat seinen Kunden fristgerecht zum Ende des laufenden Monats gekündigt. Die Einwahl in CompuServe ist nur noch bis 31. Juli möglich, auch die CompuServe-Mail-Adresse wird danach gelöscht. In der E-Mail mit der Kündigung fordert das Unternehmen die Kunden auf, alle im Dienst gespeicherten E-Mails und sonstigen Inhalte zu sichern und die Kontakte über die neue E-Mail-Adresse zu informieren.


lang lang ist´s her 
CompuServe ? Wikipedia


> Die CompuServe Inc. entstand 1969 als Compu-Serv Network in Columbus,





> CompuServe ist ein amerikanischer Online-Dienst, der in den 1990er Jahren ein wichtiger Wegbereiter für die Nutzung des Internets in Privathaushalten war.



hier bleibt  die Erinnerung 


> *1987* führte CompuServe das noch heute weit verbreitete Grafikformat GIF ein, bei dem Bilddaten relativ stark komprimiert werden.


----------



## A John (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: CompuServe wird eingestellt*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> hier bleibt  die Erinnerung


Ja. Z.B. an das selbstverständlich nicht Post-zugelassenen Modem, welches die Gifs mit (theoretisch) 2400 Bit/S. Pixel für Pixel und Zeile für Zeile auf die 15 Zoll-Röhre schickte.
Damals gab es noch keine Adapter für die Western-Stecker, so dass das Modem illegaler Wese mit dem selbstverständlich ebenfalls illegalen Anrufbeantworter direkt an das Kabel verlötet wurde. :sun:
Ich war recht lange bei Compuserve, die hatten damals ein äusserst beeindruckendes Angebot.


----------

